# Watery- almost clear fluid?!



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't where to post this, but I figured this forum appropriate.I apologize in advance for the graphic descriptives. I have had problems with alternating C& D (actually very loose stool, not really D) for 6 weeks with small amount of bleeding every single day (two times a day or so).In the past 6 weeks of symptoms, it is common for me to have very hard stool and very loose in the same day at different times. Sometimes I have gas and pass what looks to be a small amount of clear liquid.Today I was worried because while I had some formed stools and small amount of bleeding in the morning, tonight I passed large amounts of what looked like mostly water (slighty cloudy). It isn't even really diarrhea...it's like water with flecks in it. I just don't get it! What is this stuff, and why do I have it in the same day as formed stool?I am prepping for a sigmoidoscopy tomorrow. But I am not using any oral laxtives. My prep is a clear liquid diet and I also have to use two Fleets today.I already used one 6 hours ago, and need to do another before bed, and the third tomorrow morning before the exam. I doubt the fleets could have a watery result 6 hours later (I think I got sufficient results when I used it earlier).I was sitting at home tonight feeling pretty relaxed when the mild urge hit to use the bathroom. And then I had two bouts of watery output. I am so embarassed of this stuff!I almost didn't post, but figured, what the hey. I guess I will mention it tomorrow at the doctor appt. I just am afraid they will find nothing and I will be on my own to figure this out. I am afraid to go to work and afraid to stray too far from the bathroom. Lucky for me, I only work part time, so it has been manageable.But I am supposed to go to work tomorrow after my appt.Anyone ever had this problem? I'm confused. My body was normal just two months ago. What happened?!! What is this watery stuff? Why do I have such variety in the same day? I am soooo sick of obsessing about my GI system. I just don't get it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Diarreah can become very watery once your system has emptied out and there are no solids left inside you. Flecks are normal. I get them too when things are bad. It is possible the fleet has caused this already. I had to take 2 ducolax before my colonoscopy and was already passing water like yours by my second trip to the loo and I hadn't even started the picoprep yet!!!Hang in there. Hopefully they will find the cause of the bleeding tomorrow and if it's all clear welome to IBS land


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Screamer. I feel like a idiot for worrying so much, but this all came on so fast and it surprised me.I have been on clear liquids the past 24 hrs, so it stands to reason that I would have that sort of result. I just was surprised at how quickly everything worked!Well, today's the big day I get to see if I'm a member of the IBS club. I hope they can also tell me what the bleeding is from. Then maybe I can quit being such a worry wort. Heh heh.







By the way, thanks for the "help our furry friends" link. I am a big time animal lover, and was wanting to donate for them too. My heart breaks for the Katrina animals and their human families.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, me too. I'm terrible. I will worry about animals before humans







I know that's terrible. And if I watch a sad movie about people I'll sit there and be fine but give me an injured animal and I'll have the box of Kleenex within 5 seconds! DH thinks I'm totally weird.Good luck with your test today. I hope all is going/went well (not sure what time it is there at the moment). Let me know how you go


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope everything goes well camper. I hate having anal bleeding!!!! Its so scary. You just have to stay positive. Let us know what happens after procedure. We are here for you. I will pray for you and this whole forum.


----------

